# Covid Anti-Vaxxers UK get Unarmed Combat Training from Vets!



## Mike (Jan 10, 2022)

This is in the newspapers and the TV News, today, some ex-military
people are training volunteers to attack vaccination stations and to
generally cause mayhem.

Some ex soldiers who are against the vaccine are leading them and
teaching them unarmed combat moves, also where to strike next.

I don't really care if they don't want the vaccine, but why do they
need combat training to attack vaccine stations that are mainly only
staffed by young women, some male pharmacists and a few seniors.

This is really serious , I hope that they get caught and get locked away,
but they are thought to be 7,000 members.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...group-members-taught-wage-war-government.html

Mike.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 10, 2022)

This is anti vax a step too far !! If people don't want the jabs that is their business but they
have no right to attack the vaccine stations and make things harder for those who do want
the jabs and for those who give them.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 10, 2022)

"There's something happening here...........what it is ain't exactly clear"

The lunatics are running the asylum.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2022)

Mandee said:


> This is anti vax a step too far !! If people don't want the jabs that is their business but they
> have no right to attack the vaccine stations and make things harder for those who do want
> the jabs and for those who give them.


I think mostly stories like this i have seen a few here.......... are just pot stirring and will not materialize. 
Most who do not want the shot have no problem if someone wants every shot possible..

The only twist to this is the longer this situation continues you will find a few nuts that have mental illness.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2022)

Probably the same crowd that do their best to terrorize women trying to enter abortion clinics.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 11, 2022)

Freedom of choice. If someone wants the vaccine they should not be harassed, nor stopped by any means from getting it. Just as someone not wanting the vaccine should not be harassed or coerced by others for their decision.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2022)

What about vaccines for other diseases, Becky? We are "coerced" to vaccinate our children against many diseases before they are allowed to attend public school.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> What about vaccines for other diseases, Becky? We are "coerced" to vaccinate our children against many diseases before they are allowed to attend public school.


And those vaccines have been around for how long Sunny? And so far been safe. Plus they do the job they were intended to do.
Covid vaccines do not. When the covid vaccines began it was presented as a prevention to getting Covid, well vaccinated people still get Covid some even die, so they changed the wording to, you won't get as sick. 


Well tell that to those who got very sick and died.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2022)

Becky, with literally millions of people dying from the disease, how long do you propose waiting to distribute a vaccine that is very safe and very effective in preventing severe illness and death?  Years? Decades? Centuries?  This is a crisis for the entire world, not a time for engaging in Talmudic type of analysis of whether enough time has gone by (and how many more deaths from the disease?) to declare the vaccine worthy of your approval. 

My medical decisions are based on the research and advice of dedicated professionals, not the ignorant shouting on social media, or politically motivated extremists. If the professional researchers and physicians are telling me that a vaccine is safe, as far as we know, and definitely much safer than just allowing more and more people to die of the disease...  and it's better than letting this miserable disease grind everything in the world to a halt...  I believe them.

See my thread about the death (from Covid) of the Qanon anti-vaxxer. Multiply her death by thousands, or millions.  That would be the result of waiting endlessly for "enough time" to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the vaccine is safe and effective. Let's just let a few million more people die of the disease while we wait and see?


----------



## charry (Jan 13, 2022)

I have now been told , that the under 12s vaccine ,  will make both male and female sterile in years to come ….saving the population again …..
what do you believe ….,?
I don’t disbelieve anything at the moment !!
pretty scary tho


----------



## John cycling (Jan 13, 2022)

Sunny said:


> how long do you propose waiting to distribute a vaccine that is very safe and very effective in preventing severe illness and death?



Forever, because there is no such thing.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 13, 2022)

charry said:


> I have now been told , that the under 12s vaccine ,  will make both male and female sterile in years to come ….saving the population again …..
> what do you believe ….,?
> I don’t disbelieve anything at the moment !!
> pretty scary tho


Oh for God's sake that's ridiculous!  You know you know better.


----------



## charry (Jan 14, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Oh for God's sake that's ridiculous!  You know you know better.


It seems you believe in everything ,and everyone pepper ,
I don’t trust anyone, only my own instincts ……


----------



## Pepper (Jan 14, 2022)

charry said:


> It seems you believe in everything ,and everyone pepper ,
> I don’t trust anyone, only my own instincts ……


You have no idea at all how I arrive at conclusions.  Consider your instincts are based on fear & emotion, not logic.  Your instincts have no degrees in science.  Do your seriously believe Western Europe has any desire to lessen the amount of White people?????????    Yeah, didn't think you did.  White society wants to lessen Asian & African populations, not their own!!!!


----------



## charry (Jan 14, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You have no idea at all how I arrive at conclusions.  Consider your instincts are based on fear & emotion, not logic.  Your instincts have no degrees in science.  Do your seriously believe Western Europe has any desire to lessen the amount of White people?????????    Yeah, didn't think you did.  White society wants to lessen Asian & African populations, not their own!!!!


I ll let you have have your opinion, so let me have mine !,
we re see one day !,


----------

